# PeelBond vs MadDog vs. Peel stop triple thick



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like the BigZ had PeelStop triple thick out to compete with PeelBond and Mad Dog. Anyone try all three? I had only used PeelBond so far. What are the strengths of the others compared to PeelBond?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Mad dog is really tacky after application, might be a bad thing if there is a lot of wind with pollen and dust - or putting ladders against it. But it has more stretch than peelbond, again might not be a good thing if the paint you are putting above it can't keep up with the stretching. 

Did a buddy of mine's shop 4 years ago. Pressure washed it, didn't spend 1 second scraping or wire brushing. Just shot mad-dog, tinted, with an airless and back brushed it. And then one coat of California exterior solid latex stain. Still looks perfect. And it's still gooey when you put your finger nail into the finish.

Have white trim on a 100+ year old house that got pressure washed, scraped and sanded back in 2007. Not one square inch of peeling anywhere - it's not easy, especially on trim to not get one iota of peeling paint in 5 years - although I didn't competely trust the system back then, bare spots still got spot primed with oil primer before going over all the trim with mad-dog. 

Have used peelbod effectively as well in certain areas. In the end I don't know if the products are worth using unless you are charging significantly more money and hoping to increase your closing ratios with longer duration warranties. I don't think they cut down on prep work either, unless you religiously do not pick up a scraper after pressure washing.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

I used peel stop quite a bit the last few years and am going to use it on this current job. Peel stoped has worked great for me glueing down chipped and peeling pine sidding. Any one think Peel bond is superior?


----------



## Mountainmomma (5 mo ago)

Hello! I’m wondering how your 2007 paint job turned out.

I’m considering doing the same and curious what results others have had.

Thank you!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mountainmomma said:


> Hello! I’m wondering how your 2007 paint job turned out.
> 
> I’m considering doing the same and curious what results others have had.
> 
> Thank you!


Thread is 10 years old. Please fill out your profile if you expect a response. Thanks.


----------

